

Will The Social Compact in the United States Remain Valid? - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/06/will-the-social.php

======
davidw
We the people of HN, in order to form a more perfect community, do not ordain
and establish articles about politics.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
What can I say? I tried to make it a long-term, big-picture post. Nothing
about current politics, parties, leaders, or anything.

I like complex systems, and observations about complex systems. It was
interesting to me, and I could have a discussion all day long without bringing
up any political party or current event. Now -- whether the board could do the
same? Probably not! So point taken.

It'll probably just die a quiet death, david. After all, it's not nearly as
exciting as Erlang innards!

~~~
davidw
> After all, it's not nearly as exciting as Erlang innards!

Au contraire - it's _more_ exciting to more people. That's the problem - it
attracts a lot of people who are only marginally interested in Erlang innards
and who want to keep posting articles about Obama or Berlusconi or Sarkozy or
whoever. I think it'd be quite fun to talk politics/economics with many people
here - over a bottle of wine, though, not on the site. Anyone from here who
makes it to Padova and/or Venice is in for free drink(s), BTW.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
E-gads man, you're right.

I just can't bring myself to read another Ask HN post about "how long do you
sleep?" "What types of vegetables go with hacking?" "Do you pick your nose
with your left hand or right hand?" "Was Big Endian really much better than
Little Endian?" or worse, the 158th post about Wave.

Ok. Now I've ticked off half the room. Sorry about that.

